# Pharma HGH vs Generics



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Bit of a vague question, but if one were using a set dosage of HGH by say Riptropin, or Hygetropin, if one were to mske the switch to pharma, what would an equivalant dose be?

As a rough rule of thumb would it be half, 3/4, 1/4?

So 8ius of Riptropin would equal 4ius of Gen-Tropin AQ for instance?

Interested in feedback from those who have used both before so can compare.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this is a question that cannot be answered, pharma is better but i would not be able to say it was twice as good or 50% better as i could not be sure if the Generics or eastern pharma (hyge, jin, ansomone all have certificates to produce GH for hospitals in china) was dosed correctly....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I understand that, but speaking from experience, if you were to switch from one to the other, how would you adjust your dosing as a rough ballpark figure.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i wouldnt at first i would wait to see the effect then if i had to i would adjust, there is no rule of thumb for this....


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

hi ive recently started a course of g-sci g tropin 100iu. im taking 5iu a day. i was just wondering how long shall i run this course for to get best results? my body fat is quite low anyway and im only using it to get rid of that little extra fat around my stomach to show my abs defined. i bought 2 boxes of the g sci g tropin. will this be enough to see good results? thanks! dan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no one can tell you because you have given us no info about yourself.....if indeed you are as lean as you say and you are using GH for that last bit then you have wasted your money....a good ECA or Clen would of done the job and maybe quicker than GH....

GH does give fatloss but it is not a great fatloss drug, it is not a mass builder either, it is hard to explain what GH gives really i guess it is the look....a fuller leaner muscle but you have to know what your doing on other aspects like diet and training to get the full benefit from it...


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

im 5ft 9 and weigh 12 and a half stone. my diet is high protein, medium fat, low carbs. i look good with my top on, but with it off i just dont look as lean and ripped as id like to be. ive been told by a few people at the gym i train in that g tropin worked wonders for them so i thought id give it a try. i wanted to gain a little more size but at the same time get a relatively ripped looking physique.

anything you need to know in order to give some more advice? thanks


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

danjames said:


> im 5ft 9 and weigh 12 and a half stone. my diet is high protein, medium fat, low carbs. i look good with my top on, but with it off i just dont look as lean and ripped as id like to be. ive been told by a few people at the gym i train in that g tropin worked wonders for them so i thought id give it a try. i wanted to gain a little more size but at the same time get a relatively ripped looking physique.
> 
> anything you need to know in order to give some more advice? thanks


Thats still not really great info.....and you want to cut up yet gain size.....hmmm.....don't want much.

Look into your diet and cardio before you think this will make a massive difference, lots of people think they have low bodyfat but truth be told they would be startled if they were told the truth, I can see my abs without tensing but becasue my back holds the last bits of fat to come off im sure it still keeps me around 12%....

The fact is, people don't like to be told put time and effort in doing cardio and in the kitchen, they think people in good shape have some secret, the secret is they put in hard work, day in, day out. Its basics, nothing secret or new.

OP; some people get cts on 2iu's of pharma yet takes 10iu's or more on generic, so it is quite literally...how long is a piece of string...


----------



## danjames (May 15, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Thats still not really great info.....and you want to cut up yet gain size.....hmmm.....don't want much.
> 
> Look into your diet and cardio before you think this will make a massive difference, lots of people think they have low bodyfat but truth be told they would be startled if they were told the truth, I can see my abs without tensing but becasue my back holds the last bits of fat to come off im sure it still keeps me around 12%....
> 
> ...


cheers for replyin.

my daily diet is really strict. i have 3/4 high protein meals and only eat needed carbs found in your fruit and veg. no potatoes (with exception of sweet potato) i dont eat any foods such as crisps, chocolate or drink fizzy drinks. ill keep at it diet wise because it does gradually seem to be helping. i just was told that g-tropin would be a good way to help reach my goals ontop of the diet, cardio and weights.

have you tried g-tropin yourself?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

danjames said:


> cheers for replyin.
> 
> my daily diet is really strict. i have 3/4 high protein meals and only eat needed carbs found in your fruit and veg. no potatoes (with exception of sweet potato) i dont eat any foods such as crisps, chocolate or drink fizzy drinks. ill keep at it diet wise because it does gradually seem to be helping. i just was told that g-tropin would be a good way to help reach my goals ontop of the diet, cardio and weights.
> 
> have you tried g-tropin yourself?


Yes mate I have used/use GH but not g-tropin.

The best thing I ever did was actually work out macros for meals and calories I needed per day, I eat chocolate, i eat sweets, but I eat them in moderation or little amounts where i know my body will fully use the sugars in them for energy, ie; before training....and afterwards, afterall, you can go out there and buy CNP pro recover and all it is, is protein and sugar, so why not have some haribo or something which tastes a lot better (IMO)

My goal is to look good and I never want to compete so i don't really stop myself eating things I fancy a few times per week.

I just make sure I have enough days where Im eating good stuff and training hard and doing plenty of cardio.


----------

